# 300 Gallon Acrylic



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

What do you guys think of this tank? Dimensions are 96x24x30, and it's acrylic. The stand is 3" angle iron with a flat, sturdy surface on top. I know the braces aren't very easy to see, but do you think they are good enough?




























Any input is appreciated, I am probably going to purchase it this weekend.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It looks like a nice supportive metal stand to me. That would be a killer tank if you purchased it. What would you plan on putting in it? Does the nice wet-dry come with it, or are you gonna get a different filter?
~Taylor~


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Did you say the stand is made of Iron? That stand will be perfect, man iron is so strong, that you are not going to have to worry about it breaking on you. Are you getting thw whole set-up for it? How much is the asking price if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

taylorhedrich: I plan on putting six 6" spilo/macs in it, assuming I get it. It doesn't come with the wet/dry, but I already have one very similar to it, I just need to get a good pump.

sadboy1981: The stand is made of steel, not much is actually made of iron these days, even if it's called "angle iron" it's steel. I'll be getting the tank and stand for 800 or 900, depending on how much I can talk them down.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

FootClanSkates said:


> I plan on putting six 6" spilo/macs in it, assuming I get it. It doesn't come with the wet/dry, but I already have one very similar to it, I just need to get a good pump.
> [snapback]1078423[/snapback]​


looks solid to me, you should put more spilos in there then that, like 10-15, get the brasil ones, central brasil


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

The ones that are on sale from George?

I'm debating between getting 50 2" and selling a lot, or 25 5" and selling a few.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

FootClanSkates said:


> The ones that are on sale from George?
> 
> I'm debating between getting 50 2" and selling a lot, or 25 5" and selling a few.
> [snapback]1078427[/snapback]​


Yeah those will work,im doing the same got 8 in a 90 gallon belive it or not.

when I looked into it, any of the dealers will tell you the argentina ones seem much more aggressive.

Personally I would choose bigger ones, because they are more nippy and bitey when smaller









I waited several monthes to get the 5" size fish


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

what do i think....i think your a lucky bastard to have that monstrosity if purchased







and a spilo shoal sounds interesting, good luck with that


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Are the dark black angled pieces in the corners overflows?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Looks excellent, the only thing I would suggest is a 1" piece of polystyrene (sp?) between the tank and stand. Will make sure no bumps put excess pressure on the base of the tank and also level up any small differences in height.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

If you do buy it you should try and dress that stand up a bit, it looks like it certainly can get the job done but its rather hideous. Maybe do what killerbee did with his stand, cheap and looks good from what I can tell. Good luck


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

waspride : yeah, they are overflows.

CraigStables: Thanks for the tip, I'll be sure to get some for under the tank.

BigChuckP: I was planning on using the stand as a frame for a cabinet, adding stained high grade plywood looks great.

Thanks for all the input, I'm checking this tank out tonight in person.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Definately get more than 5 spilos for that tank. I'd say 15 would be awesome and then sell a few that cause trouble. Then keep about 10 or so.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

FootClanSkates said:


> waspride : yeah, they are overflows.
> 
> CraigStables: Thanks for the tip, I'll be sure to get some for under the tank.
> 
> ...


So how did it go? Are you going to get it?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Make sure you look at the welds on the stand. Has the stand never been used with the tank?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I would paint the stand black. It's mostly filled with water in the picks so it is obviously strong enuf. Great find! GL


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

looks wicked.how much will it weigh when its full?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

alan said:


> looks wicked.how much will it weigh when its full?
> [snapback]1084224[/snapback]​


8.33 * 300 = 2499 lbs, without gravel, probably ~2799 lbs with gravel at 1 lbs per gallon


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

SH!T!!!!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I've been watching this thread. Did you buy it or not? Still thinking about it? How did it go when you went to see the tank?
~Taylor~


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's the tank I wish I had.

I would put so many cichlids in it.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I was on vacation, but I'm back now. I called the seller and told him I would take it. I just have to wait for him to tear it down so I can take it now. I'll be sure to keep you all updated.

When I went to check it out, the guy was real nice, and said he would throw in some other items with it. Mainly all of the pvc that is hooked up to it for a wet dry, and two sea swirls. I might end up selling the sea swirl outputs, I don't know how much p's would like constantly changing flow direction.


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

man.. 300gal is my dream tank~


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i love the overflows.... thats how its suppose to be done.

Marco


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congratulations with the tank. Let us know when it is officially yours! And be sure to take pictures of it set-up. A 300 gallon tank is my wet deam.








~Taylor~


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Awesome tank. It's sorta like mine... But, yours is acrylic... and has overflows... and yours is 30" tall.. not 30" wide. Damn, your tank is better than mine









And that stand looks plenty sturdy to me


----------

